# Precio Bobinado Motor



## Neodymio (Ene 12, 2011)

Hola, me regalaron un motor que creo es de secarropa (Koh-i-noor) pero está el bobinado de un lado todo quemado y el otro solo el núcleo.
Quiero preguntarles a ustedes primero para tener una idea el precio ya que en ML no me saben responder porque solo tengo el voltaje, la frecuencia y las RPM, no dice nada más.
Gracias
PD: vale la pena bobinarlo? Leí que sale como $200


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 12, 2011)

No te conviene rebobinarlo , son motores de poca potencia , levantan muchas rpm (3000) , pero son muy inductivos , no sirven para una pìedra esmeril por ejemplo.

Saludos !


----------

